# Cenzo Pharma



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hey y'all,

I've used mainly Pharmacom, Med-Tech and Phuel Pharma labs in the past with fantastic results. 

Recently I got some Cenzo Pharma Deca Durabolin and Cenzo Pharma Proviron. Does anyone have any experience with this Lab? Would be good to know as there is some real junk out there lol

Thanks in advance

GTWMT


----------



## MrLugem (Nov 3, 2020)

GTWMT said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> I've used mainly Pharmacom, Med-Tech and Phuel Pharma labs in the past with fantastic results.
> 
> ...


Used their Test E, Cyp and Dbol. All good. Is there really a lot of junk out there though?


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

MrLugem said:


> Used their Test E, Cyp and Dbol. All good. Is there really a lot of junk out there though?


I always thought not, just figured it was something dealers said to make you stick to them, but then my guy sold me octagon labs test, I ended up catabolic for 6 months lol you'd think 9* out of 10 they will be okay tho, as if they make a good product, they will make good money, if they make a shit product, then they'll probably be out pretty fast lol. 

I am currently using the Cenzo proviron (along side stuff from other labs), I don't know if it's good or not, but we shall see. Hopefully the Cenzo deca will turn up today, and I'll get a ml of that straight in 😬😂😂


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

There is a lot of shit out there but only labs that aren't well reputable, if you stick to the good reputable labs and do your research you shouldn't have much of an issue, i found that out as of late, doesn't matter how good something looks, just go with reviews.


----------



## JHMuscle (Oct 24, 2008)

Cenzo is really good - I've gone through four vials of their test e on both cruise and blast and got good results. Smoothest test e at the 300mg concentration I've ever used as well - absolutely zero pip whatsoever. Would use again but as I'm running a 250mg cruise for the time being (and for quite some time to come probably) I'm using other labs at the moment for that.


----------



## Supralee (Sep 26, 2021)

GTWMT said:


> I always thought not, just figured it was something dealers said to make you stick to them, but then my guy sold me octagon labs test, I ended up catabolic for 6 months lol you'd think 9* out of 10 they will be okay tho, as if they make a good product, they will make good money, if they make a shit product, then they'll probably be out pretty fast lol.
> 
> I am currently using the Cenzo proviron (along side stuff from other labs), I don't know if it's good or not, but we shall see. Hopefully the Cenzo deca will turn up today, and I'll get a ml of that straight in 😬😂😂


Have you ever heard of vedi pharma


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

B88F said:


> There is a lot of shit out there but only labs that aren't well reputable, if you stick to the good reputable labs and do your research you shouldn't have much of an issue, i found that out as of late, doesn't matter how good something looks, just go with reviews.


Agreed, I'm currently using something called Phuel pharma test e, looks like crap, label blurry and stuck on crooked, but no PIP and test levels at 87nmol on 300mg per week 🤷‍♂️🙏


----------



## MJCTraining (Oct 26, 2021)

Still pulling my hair out (what's left) in this country...used tp walk into my pharmacy in South Africa to get a 6 week Depo testosterone injection...NOW it resorting to asking but not asking on this forum what to do...NHS doctor who loves old people staying old ..does anyone have any simple way i can keep up with my injections...what the score really..pls no cryptic shit give me a name a number !!!


----------



## JB006 (Dec 10, 2021)

I've tried cenzo. Wasn't impressed. A way for me to tell if a product is good or not is morning wood. I manly use test for TRT purposes, and a sign of good test levels is morning wood. In the past I used Magnus and it was great, Intex was good but quality dropped off. Cenzo and pharmaqo did nothing for me, my personal mood also dropped as I suffer with depression.


----------



## Dr_Strong (Dec 4, 2021)

You also have to consider the carrier oils they use as well. Some use different oils - which is why you see some vials with clear liquid, some with yellowish, some have other colours. People might say a certain product is crap, but really it's just the oil suspension that doesn't agree with them.

For example; I used Gentech Test E to start my last cycle - was fine, no issues, but could have been a bit more potent. They use the yellow grapeseed oil. I then switched over to Rohm Test E, which is a slightly more potent product, but it's a clear oil and that didn't agree with me at all. Was coughing after pins, and also got loads of sudden acne.

You've got to find out what *carrier oil *works for you, as well as the brand itself.


----------



## DV8 (Jun 24, 2021)

Dr_Strong said:


> You also have to consider the carrier oils they use as well. Some use different oils - which is why you see some vials with clear liquid, some with yellowish, some have other colours. People might say a certain product is crap, but really it's just the oil suspension that doesn't agree with them.
> 
> For example; I used Gentech Test E to start my last cycle - was fine, no issues, but could have been a bit more potent. They use the yellow grapeseed oil. I then switched over to Rohm Test E, which is a slightly more potent product, but it's a clear oil and that didn't agree with me at all. Was coughing after pins, and also got loads of sudden acne.
> 
> You've got to find out what *carrier oil *works for you, as well as the brand itself.


ROHMs carrier oil is MCT oil. MCT doesn't agree with me either, I get quite bad pip and the injection site is always tender for 4-5days.


----------



## JHH (Dec 26, 2021)

JHMuscle said:


> Cenzo is really good - I've gone through four vials of their test e on both cruise and blast and got good results. Smoothest test e at the 300mg concentration I've ever used as well - absolutely zero pip whatsoever. Would use again but as I'm running a 250mg cruise for the time being (and for quite some time to come probably) I'm using other labs at the moment for that.


When did you purchase this stuff? I used Cenzo for my first cycle and got no pip what so ever. My second cycle, Same product, same dose, excruciating PiP. Apparently China farted out a load of shit Test E but I can’t find where Cenzo manufacture their products. I have just started my third cycle, used the vial from previous batch, bad pip again. Going to open a new one up tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## JHMuscle (Oct 24, 2008)

JHH said:


> When did you purchase this stuff? I used Cenzo for my first cycle and got no pip what so ever. My second cycle, Same product, same dose, excruciating PiP. Apparently China farted out a load of shit Test E but I can’t find where Cenzo manufacture their products. I have just started my third cycle, used the vial from previous batch, bad pip again. Going to open a new one up tomorrow and see how it goes.


I purchased my Cenzo back in December 2019 when it first appeared (to my knowledge) on the scene. I didn't use it for some months later though but with the four vials of test e that I had, I used them back to back for both cruise and then blast while the gyms were in and out of lockdown. Can't fault the stuff but I haven't bought any more since due to getting through other labs in my stash but I would use them again.


----------



## Swole36 (12 mo ago)

Mate people slating this lab much don't know why I brought sust DECA dbol find it great sex drive through roof acne all side effects are there great gains can't see what problem is people slating it but cannot back it up with bloods lol


----------



## Prospernwafor (10 mo ago)

Swole36 said:


> Mate people slating this lab much don't know why I brought sust DECA dbol find it great sex drive through roof acne all side effects are there great gains can't see what problem is people slating it but cannot back it up with bloods lol


been on Cenzo pharma test E 300mg/ml for 10 weeks, injecting .4 EoD. So just above 400mg/wk. These were my bloods results this morning. Seems half dosed to me


----------



## Paulkerr1690 (Sep 8, 2021)

Prospernwafor said:


> been on Cenzo pharma test E 300mg/ml for 10 weeks, injecting .4 EoD. So just above 400mg/wk. These were my bloods results this morning. Seems half dosed to me


How long did you take this for before bloods?


----------



## Prospernwafor (10 mo ago)

Paulkerr1690 said:


> How long did you take this for before bloods?


10 weeks


----------



## Original1000 (Oct 7, 2021)

JB006 said:


> I've tried cenzo. Wasn't impressed. A way for me to tell if a product is good or not is morning wood. I manly use test for TRT purposes, and a sign of good test levels is morning wood. In the past I used Magnus and it was great, Intex was good but quality dropped off. Cenzo and pharmaqo did nothing for me, my personal mood also dropped as I suffer with depression.


 size if you're balls tells you if any gear us good it shuts down your system that much in a nth Ur two your balls will be the size if raises plus sex drive in dbol test cyp and tren my Mrs could not keep keep up with me just grabbing her bending her over out handy ripping the knickers clean of and fking her five or six times aday


----------



## joe94 (9 mo ago)

DO NOT get Cenzo Pharma testosterone. I posted my results here:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Testosterone/comments/u3jb3k


----------



## joe94 (9 mo ago)

Prospernwafor said:


> been on Cenzo pharma test E 300mg/ml for 10 weeks, injecting .4 EoD. So just above 400mg/wk. These were my bloods results this morning. Seems half dosed to me


Same! DO NOT get Cenzo Pharma testosterone. I posted my results here:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Testosterone/comments/u3jb3k


----------



## Original1000 (Oct 7, 2021)

JHH said:


> When did you purchase this stuff? I used Cenzo for my first cycle and got no pip what so ever. My second cycle, Same product, same dose, excruciating PiP. Apparently China farted out a load of shit Test E but I can’t find where Cenzo manufacture their products. I have just started my third cycle, used the vial from previous batch, bad pip again. Going to open a new one up tomorrow and see how it goes.


cenzo is from a Swedish lab so they recon don't no if some one has made a web page for them or what and good boxes and labels but they put a barcode on it I put my barcode reader over it will not read it but will read a tin if beens instantly so a texted the cenzo web page asked them why there codes can't be read to check if it's one there batches still no supply guy a can get it from I have new for yrs he said some bodybuilders from Switzerland he knows do comes get it direct from the lab for him but they could be telling him anything keep what they get it could be this lab am just out of hospital so can't do a cycle to see but a sure way for me to no test is test is how small your balls go stronger it is they end up Suze of raisins from shutting your system down we all no that it with its sending some to get tested but if they meant to be a legit company pharma grade why there barcodes not work a have a fked spin so need to go to a drug center for injections a might take one or two cenzo dbol tabs with me see if I can persuade them to lab test them if they do a will let you boys no the results sound fair going tomorrow


----------



## Original1000 (Oct 7, 2021)

Original1000 said:


> cenzo is from a Swedish lab so they recon don't no if some one has made a web page for them or what and good boxes and labels but they put a barcode on it I put my barcode reader over it will not read it but will read a tin if beens instantly so a texted the cenzo web page asked them why there codes can't be read to check if it's one there batches still no supply guy a can get it from I have new for yrs he said some bodybuilders from Switzerland he knows do comes get it direct from the lab for him but they could be telling him anything keep what they get it could be this lab am just out of hospital so can't do a cycle to see but a sure way for me to no test is test is how small your balls go stronger it is they end up Suze of raisins from shutting your system down we all no that it with its sending some to get tested but if they meant to be a legit company pharma grade why there barcodes not work a have a fked spin so need to go to a drug center for injections a might take one or two cenzo dbol tabs with me see if I can persuade them to lab test them if they do a will let you boys no the results sound fair going tomorrow


from Switzerland I meant not Sweden


----------

